# Any Swag?



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Have you all gotten any Swag Lately?

I just received my Milorganite T-shirt.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Same as you. Milorganite shirt. I got lots of TLF swag though.

Koozie, pint glass, stickers, hat, shirt. Geez I might have a problem. I want more stuff!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Got this coming tomorrow.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My shirt was all black. Like the Cub Cadet gear though! You wear all that and push the mower you might want to inquire about some type of advertising fee!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> My shirt was all black. Like the Cub Cadet gear though! You wear all that and push the mower you might want to inquire about some type of advertising fee!


LoL, I know right. I do not wear all the same swag at the same time. I like to mix and match.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Just received my CubCadet Swag.
Waiting on the following:


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Also picked up These:


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Picked up this:


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Ordered:


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

@Sam23 Where did you find that Toro shirt?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

@HomerGuy Here.

https://www.bonanza.com/booths/joytastic


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

Two sweet scores from this week. I'm especially stoked on the Worm Power Turf cap.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)




----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Sam23 said:


>


Hoping they come out with a trucker hat with the orange and green colors of the logo. I'd be all over that!

But yes my Reel Low TLF shirt is on it's way right now!


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd like to know where to get some TLF stickers...


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

craigdt said:


> I'd like to know where to get some TLF stickers...


Click on Board Index at the top and then General Discussion.

At the top under Announcements you will see TLF Logo Merchandise


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@craigdt, TLF Murch


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Received my Milorganite hat today.

If anybody wants a Milorganite t-shirt they are 40% off, but still 9.50 shipping for Black Friday.
https://www.brewcityonline.com/Milorganite-T/PAAAAAMBDPFNKBNN/Product


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@DTCC_Turf That Worm Power hat is awesome. Where did you find that?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

*Picked this up.*


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Going through my seemingly endless number of hats found this from an advanced turf facebook give away at Christmas time.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Thanks to Baroness USA...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Why Baroness? We've been asking MQ that for years.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Now I'm only a quick trip to the cigar store away from completing my Allyn Hane Halloween costume.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@The Anti-Rebel, La Barba's?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> @The Anti-Rebel, La Barba's?


If that's what the Lawn Care Nut smokes, then that's the only way to dominate. I'm also going to need a puppy I can dress as a flamingo.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@The Anti-Rebel, your avatar made me think you were a fan.


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

A new season is here - I just had this patch put on the other day.

1980's Swingster vest with a Toro Patch.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ReelOlives said:


> A new season is here - I just had this patch put on the other day.
> 
> 1980's Swingster vest with a Toro Patch.


If we are breaking out the vests, here is my Baroness! :lol: 
(Worst picture ever)


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> ReelOlives said:
> 
> 
> > A new season is here - I just had this patch put on the other day.
> ...


Oh yeah it is definitely vest season!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ReelOlives said:


> A new season is here - I just had this patch put on the other day.
> 
> 1980's Swingster vest with a Toro Patch.


You need one of these to complete the look.


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

I love the red Toro hat but I have this in the mail right now


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I have been very pleased with my 11 year old Toro 42" twin blade riding mower and the Toro Recycler(10 years)/Toro Super Recycler (2019) Personal Pace Blade brake clutch mowers that I own or have owned.

Plus the two Toro dealers in my area are very good too. So I decided to get this nice mesh Toro hat from the Toro website.
https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=490-9210(Toro)

A quality product at a reasonable price - just what I like in a purchase :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

^^^^^Looks Good^^^^^


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sure do...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ReelOlives said:


> I love the red Toro hat but I have this in the mail right now


Even better.


----------

